# Miss N. Ireland 2008



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been helping Andi Black again this year and I think she'll win the N. Irelands tomorrow and will be a serious threat at the NABBA Britain too.

She's already better than she was at the Britain last year when she placed third, so I think she's going to be right up there this year.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

she had made brilliant progress last year.. so anything like the same again and she should be well impressive!!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah andi should win. looking forward to going up to the show tomorrow and catch up with a few i havnt seen for a while.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Andi won her class....of which i had no doubt....


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Was the comp in The Park Avenue Hotel?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, it was...

Big congratulation Andi!!!

She looked fantastic & the BEST I HAVE EVER SEEN HER!!!

So proud of her & well done Dougie!

Was nice to see you & Jo there!


----------



## wee andi black (Mar 10, 2008)

hi all just a quick post to thank a few, a great big thank you to nicloe pitcher for the bikini....wow it was gorgeous.....

malika for her support in keepin me focused and getting me the shoes. ( must tell u abut our night out lol)

TO OUR DOUGIE BLACK... EXTREME NUTRITION FOR HIS SPONSORSHIP , training advice and diet ...clothing and pocket money lol lol lol and the suprise champaigne celebratioon in the hotel with a select few close friends and vips. thank u jo for being my looker afterer tanner preperer and keeper calmer lol

this is the best i HAVE EVER LOOKED in my entire career as either a fitness or figure competitor and its true with the right guidance and correct ideas that work it can be done along with the big factor of LISTENING WHEN TOLD LOL... big hug douge. and jo

lyn carmichael who made the journey over from scotland to support me tan and to do hair and nmakeup for the girls and make routines up . even tho she arrived by limo and totally blocked and sang songs for my mam lolo

brilliant night out with paulie b . bryan l, mick, kat, claire and lyn totally fabulous ...cant say much more other than they all left aruond 4 and as usual i arrived home at 9 am ready for breakfast.... HELL I JUST WON MISS NI I WASNT GOING HOME !!!

BIG THANK YOU TO hunni glanville and brendan bradely for actualy makin sure i did get home at 9 for breakfast lol

looking forward now to the british .....

big kisses and if i have forgotten anyone im dead sorry but i not slept yet and only getting home now to sleep....

mwah

wee andi

oh aye and thank you ...fivos , steve baker, paul scarb... and darius etc for the lovely mails and texts

kisses

wee andi again xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

hi andi

well done for your win on saturday, from the pictures ive seen you have improved so much on last year well done girl.

just keep focussed now for the big one, i know you have some good people around you so it should be easy

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Loving the new avatar Rach, seriously challenging Malika in the booty stakes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Extreme said:


> Loving the new avatar Rach, seriously challenging Malika in the booty stakes!


its getting there dougie im hoping by october to be able to rest a pint on top of it while stood up, so i could be your new drinks holder

xxx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

' said:


> its getting there dougie im hoping by october to be able to rest a pint on top of it while stood up' date=' so i could be your new drinks holder
> 
> xxx[/quote']
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

im just a bit unsure weather or not dougie drinks, ive never seen him with a pint in his hand!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you would swap that pint for a Big Mac then i am sure he will interested


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You could cook my burger and we could call it a Short Mac!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Extreme said:


> You could cook my burger and we could call it a Short Mac!


Is that a Euphemism....? :nod:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Now your showing off by using words some people on here wont understand - like me!


----------



## wee andi black (Mar 10, 2008)

hey dougie , you have gone and burst my bubble now!!! there was me thinking you were the guru of all smart stuff and wise with it ..... if you dont understand that word or its meaning what hope have we ?? heeheheh how was the cage fighting last night??? i was flic flacking again on the stage . shaking my shimmy and swinging the bacon like a right one.... my back seems to be great again . so in my element .... anyways text ya later .....mwah x


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

wee andi black said:


> i was flic flacking again on the stage . shaking my shimmy and swinging the bacon like a right one.... QUOTE]
> 
> now andi your using words i dont understand!!!!!!!
> 
> xxx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Rach, she's Irish remember!

Andi you keep your bacon for the George Foreman.


----------



## wee andi black (Mar 10, 2008)

heheheheh well shakin your shimmy means wiggling your bottom to the beat !! and swingin the bacon means dancin very well ......

heheheheh in other words i was on a wee roll.....

roger on that one dougie ...

lol wee andi


----------

